# hda: drive not ready for command -> Booten erfolgreich

## Louisdor

Hi liebe Leser!

Neuerdings habe ich, ich glaube seit Kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r2, das Problem, dass ich beim Booten Fehlermeldungen zu /dev/hda bekomme. (siehe dmesg Auszug unten)

In meinem Rechner habe ich zwei SATA HDDs drin, /dev/sda und /dev/sdb und einen DVD Brenner /dev/hda.

Gleich zu Beginn, wenn ich in Grub den zu bootenden Kernel ausgewählt habe, kommt als erstes 6 - 7 Mal: 

```
hda: drive not ready for command
```

 Dann wartet der Rechner ein paar Sekunden und bootet normal weiter. Was kann das sein?

An der Hardware habe ich in den letzten Monaten auch nichts umgebaut oder so, alle Kabel sind richtig eingesteckt, im BIOS wird auch alles richtig erkannt, ich kann nichts finden.

Der DVD Brenner ist aber voll ok, ich kann CDs / DVDs mounten, lesen, brennen ...

Hier noch ein Auszug aus dmesg:

```
8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:06.0[A] -> Link [APC1] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xffffc200005f0000, 00:e0:7d:ec:be:a2, IRQ 16

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-MCP55: IDE controller (0x10de:0x036e rev 0xa1) at  PCI slot 0000:00:04.0

NFORCE-MCP55: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP55: 0000:00:04.0 (rev a1) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

NFORCE-MCP55: IDE port disabled

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: PHILIPS DVDR1660P1, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/33 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: ATAPI CD-ROM drive, 0kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hda: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: drive not ready for command

hda: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: drive not ready for command

hda: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: drive not ready for command

hda: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: drive not ready for command

hda: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: drive not ready for command

hda: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: drive not ready for command

hda: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: drive not ready for command
```

Beim Booten ist auch keine CD / DVD im Laufwerk eingelegt.

PS: Ich habe mir jetzt auch uvesafb für den Bootsplash eingerichtet, funktioniert auch bestens; lasse ich das jedoch weg (in der grub.conf auskommentiert) dann bekomme ich die hda: drive not ready for command Fehlermeldungen nicht mehr.

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## firefly

tritt das Problem auch auf, wenn du nur uvesafb zum umschalten der Konsolenauflösung verwendest?

----------

## Louisdor

Ich kann den Rechner mit dieser Konfiguration in der grub.conf starten:

```
title=5 - Gentoo AMD Athlon 64 X2 FB Kernel: 2.6.24-gentoo-r2_01 (24. Februar 2008)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/2.6.24-gentoo-r2_01 root=/dev/sda3 video=uvesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1280x1024-32@60,mtrr:3 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:planetas quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

# initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-planetas-1280x1024

```

oder mit dieser:

```
title=5 - Gentoo AMD Athlon 64 X2 FB Kernel: 2.6.24-gentoo-r2_01 (24. Februar 2008)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/2.6.24-gentoo-r2_01 root=/dev/sda3 video=uvesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1280x1024-32@60,mtrr:3 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:planetas quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-planetas-1280x1024

```

Die Fehlermeldungen kommen immer, also ob mit oder ohne initrd. Hier in dem Beispiel habe ich mein eigenes Theme gebaut, aber auch mit den Gentoo-Themes kommen die Fehlermeldungen.

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tritt das Problem auch auf, wenn du nur uvesafb zum umschalten der Konsolenauflösung verwendest?

  Passt meine Antwort auf Deine Frage?  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## firefly

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Ich kann den Rechner mit dieser Konfiguration in der grub.conf starten:
> 
> ```
> title=5 - Gentoo AMD Athlon 64 X2 FB Kernel: 2.6.24-gentoo-r2_01 (24. Februar 2008)
> 
> ...

 

naja bin mir nicht sicher. Könntest du mal folgende grub konfiguration testen:

```
title=5 - Gentoo AMD Athlon 64 X2 FB Kernel: 2.6.24-gentoo-r2_01 (24. Februar 2008)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/2.6.24-gentoo-r2_01 root=/dev/sda3 video=uvesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1280x1024-32@60,mtrr:3
```

----------

## Louisdor

 *firefly wrote:*   

> naja bin mir nicht sicher. Könntest du mal folgende grub konfiguration testen:
> 
> ```
> title=5 - Gentoo AMD Athlon 64 X2 FB Kernel: 2.6.24-gentoo-r2_01 (24. Februar 2008)
> 
> ...

 So, habe ich soeben gemacht, doch die Fehler kommen immer noch, nur geht der Bootvorgang viel schneller.

Und, es erscheint am Ende dann das Gentoo-Theme, obwohl ja gar keins angegeben ist?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

PS: Wenn ich so meinen Rechner starte, dann kommen keine Fehlermeldungen mehr:

```
title=5 - Gentoo AMD Athlon 64 X2 FB Kernel: 2.6.24-gentoo-r2_01 (24. Februar 2008)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/2.6.24-gentoo-r2_01 root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x31B
```

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## firefly

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   naja bin mir nicht sicher. Könntest du mal folgende grub konfiguration testen:
> 
> ```
> title=5 - Gentoo AMD Athlon 64 X2 FB Kernel: 2.6.24-gentoo-r2_01 (24. Februar 2008)
> 
> ...

 

Doch ist angegeben nur halt nicht, wenn der kernel an sich am starten ist, und zwar vermutlich in der /etc/conf.d/splash. 

hmm welche version von v86d hast du installiert?

Eventuell mal mit der unstable version probieren. Du musst halt danach den kernel neu übersetzen, denn ich vermute du hast dich an das howto von spock gehalten. Und das ist das benötigte initramfs image für uvesafb (in dem ist v86d, welcher für die eigentliche umschaltung zuständig ist, enthalten) im kernel eingebettet.

----------

## Louisdor

Ich bin nach dieser Anleitung vorgegangen: Fbsplash auf Gentoo Linux Wiki

```
amd64x2 ~ # eix -v v86d

* sys-apps/v86d

     Available versions:  0.1.3 0.1.3[1] ~0.1.3-r1 ~0.1.3-r1[1] {debug x86emu}

     Installed versions:  Version: 0.1.3[1]

                          Date:    11:45:59 31.12.2007

                          USE:     -debug

     Best versions/slot:  0.1.3[1]

     Homepage:            http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

     Description:         A daemon to run x86 code in an emulated environment.

     License:             GPL-2

[1] "gentoo" /var/paludis/repositories/gentoo

amd64x2 ~ # 
```

Ich werde gleich die unstable Version mal versuchen.

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

Ich noch mal ...

Kann es sein, dass die Fehlermeldungen doch darauf hindeuten, dass das DVD-RW Laufwerk den Bach runter geht?

Ich will mir nicht extra ein neues kaufen, um dann festzustellen, dass der Fehler doch wo anders zu finden ist.  :Sad: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Ich noch mal ...
> 
> Kann es sein, dass die Fehlermeldungen doch darauf hindeuten, dass das DVD-RW Laufwerk den Bach runter geht?
> 
> Ich will mir nicht extra ein neues kaufen, um dann festzustellen, dass der Fehler doch wo anders zu finden ist. 
> ...

 

Evtl auch ein kaputtes Kabel/kaputter Controller.

----------

## Louisdor

Hm, dann werde ich mal sehen, dass ich das DVD Laufwerk in einem anderen Rechner testen kann.

Wenn da auch Fehler kommen, ...

Oh, da fällt mir ein, ich könnte ja mal mit einer Live-CD versuchen zu Testen.  :Wink: 

Da müssten doch auch diese Fehlermeldungen kommen, wenn das Teil wirklich hin ist?

Ciao,

aleX!

PS: k3b meldet nun, dass es kein angeschlossenes Gerät finden kann.

----------

## SinoTech

Also ich persönlich würde auf den Kernel tippen, ich bekomme nämlich mit meiner kleinen IDE Festplatte die gleiche Fehlermeldung (wenn man mal von der Zeile "no DRQ after issuing MULTWRITE_EXT" abesieht):

```

Feb 23 03:25:35 gate hda: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

Feb 23 03:25:35 gate ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Feb 23 03:25:35 gate hda: no DRQ after issuing MULTWRITE_EXT

Feb 23 03:25:35 gate ide0: reset: success

Feb 23 03:26:27 gate hda: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

Feb 23 03:26:27 gate ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Feb 23 03:26:27 gate hda: no DRQ after issuing MULTWRITE_EXT

Feb 23 03:26:27 gate ide0: reset: success

```

Der Fehler wird bei mir ziemlich genau 7 mal am Tag geloggt und tritt genau seit dem Wechsel auf Kernel 2.6.24 auf ("Feb 23 03:25:35" dürfte der Zeitpunkt gewesen sein als ich den Kernel das erste mal gebootet habe).

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## Louisdor

Ich habe hier nun mal bei meinen zwei Rechnern die Laufwerke getauscht!

In meinem Gentoo Rechner ist nun das LG aus dem Windows Rechner und das Philips ist im Gentoo Rechner.

Mit Nero kann ich mit dem Philips zwar brennen, doch kommt jedesmal nach dem Brennen die Meldung, dass der Brennvorgang nicht erfolgreich war.

Ansonsten läuft das Philips normal, zeigt DVDs und CDs an, Nero zeigt sogar per Diskinfo an, welches Sessions bzw. Tracks auf den CDs / DVDs drauf sind. ...

Das Gefühl, dass es erst ab 2.6.24 so war, hatte ich aber auch. Naja, so teuer sind die Teile ja nun auch nicht mehr.

Also werde ich mir die Mühe sparen und in den nächsten Tagen ein neues kaufen gehen.  :Wink: 

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

